# 25 Days of Apps



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Just noticed on the right of page at FAOTD, the is another 25 days of apps. Today it is showing the PBS Video for Tablets and excellent ratings. Unfortunately it will only work on the Amazon Fire's, as my Galaxy is listed as not compatible.

Anyone know how to make it work on other android devices


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Tabatha said:


> Just noticed on the right of page at FAOTD, the is another 25 days of apps. Today it is showing the PBS Video for Tablets and excellent ratings. Unfortunately it will only work on the Amazon Fire's, as my Galaxy is listed as not compatible.
> 
> Anyone know how to make it work on other android devices


I'm slightly irked at the developers just putting Kindle versions in the Amazon store - or having a sale on their app, and so iOS is on sale, GooglePlay is on sale, Kindle version is on sale, non-kindle version in Amazon isn't. This recently happened with multiple apps over Thanksgiving....

Anyway, I've vented. I'm better. Anyone want to write a HIPAA paper for me?!?! Then I can write letters to Pop Cap and the like over this sale non-sense (to counter it, I'm going to buy my boyfriend a google play gift card to throw on his account and then side load the apps... he's going to hate me by Christmas I think! LOL!!)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Tabatha said:


> Just noticed on the right of page at FAOTD, the is another 25 days of apps. Today it is showing the PBS Video for Tablets and excellent ratings. Unfortunately it will only work on the Amazon Fire's, as my Galaxy is listed as not compatible.
> 
> Anyone know how to make it work on other android devices


Hi, Tabatha, I'm going to split this out into its own topic. 

Betsy


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

This app looks interesting; and interestingly, it does not even appear in the Google Play store. The developer just didn't create it for generic Android?


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

CegAbq said:


> This app looks interesting; and interestingly, it does not even appear in the Google Play store. The developer just didn't create it for generic Android?


It could be a part of some streaming deal that Amazon and PBS worked out, with all the "stuff" going on in that arena I wouldn't doubt it! Everyone is vying for exclusive content, at least for certain time periods.

I just checked and there is an iOS version of it, so not necessarily an Amazon exclusive.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

CegAbq said:


> This app looks interesting; and interestingly, it does not even appear in the Google Play store. The developer just didn't create it for generic Android?


I'd bet Amazon went to PBS and said, "hey, why don't we help develop an app for you for our Kindle devices -- we've got a ton of them out there!" At the least I'm sure there's some sort of exclusivity arrangement between them. . . I didn't find it in 1Mobile either.


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

Has anyone tried sideloading it onto their Android device? Just because Amazon says so it doesn't mean it won't work.


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

The PBS app works great on the Fire 7 HD.  I'm so glad you pointed this one out Tabatha.  I'm looking forward to the season premier of Downton Abbey.  It will be great to see that on my Fire.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

ginaf20697 said:


> Has anyone tried sideloading it onto their Android device? Just because Amazon says so it doesn't mean it won't work.


I'll give this a try later; not sure I can find the apk without rooting the Fire though (I've got the original).


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

You can go to pbs.org and watch most available videos without bothering with an app.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

DreamWeaver said:


> I enjoy watching PBS. I do hope they develop this app for Android so I can use it on my tablets.





Ann in Arlington said:


> I'd bet Amazon went to PBS and said, "hey, why don't we help develop an app for you for our Kindle devices -- we've got a ton of them out there!" At the least I'm sure there's some sort of exclusivity arrangement between them. . . I didn't find it in 1Mobile either.


Ann makes a good point. There may have been a funding offer from Amazon. Perhaps Jeff Bezos is a fan? I did find a couple of webpages that discuss general app issues for PBS. The second one, below, from last year, talks about why they were late providing an android verson of their radio player.

The first one has a contact page for those who want to directly contact PBS about having an android app.

http://apps.prx.org/our-apps/

http://www.pbs.org/idealab/2011/05/why-isnt-the-public-radio-player-app-on-android-let-us-count-the-ways140.html

Betsy


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Tabatha said:


> Just noticed on the right of page at FAOTD, the is another 25 days of apps.


I'm not sure what FAOTD stands for? Where would I find the 25 days of apps?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I've had a PBS app on my ipad and wondered why there was none for KFHD when I looked for it last month. Glad to have this.

If I had a different android tablet, I'd look for the PBS app in other stores such as Market1 or GetJar.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

lindnet said:


> I'm not sure what FAOTD stands for? Where would I find the 25 days of apps?


FAOTD is Free App of the Day. If you to the Amazon App Store, there is a link to the 25 Days of apps...it's going to be a different one every day, apparently.

http://www.amazon.com/mobile-apps/b/ref=topnav_storetab_mas?ie=UTF8&node=2350149011&tag=kbpst-20

Betsy


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> I've had a PBS app on my ipad and wondered why there was none for KFHD when I looked for it last month. Glad to have this.
> 
> If I had a different android tablet, I'd look for the PBS app in other stores such as Market1 or GetJar.


Got this from store on my laptop, but now I can't find it on my KFHD 7". I've looked in Apps Library, ES file explorer, on the carousel and notifications. It won't let me purchase it again and says to look for it in Apps Library. But it's not there.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> Got this from store on my laptop, but now I can't find it on my KFHD 7". I've looked in Apps Library, ES file explorer, on the carousel and notifications. It won't let me purchase it again and says to look for it in Apps Library. But it's not there.


Swipe down from the top and do a sync. On my 8.9", it's on the swipe down top menu...but it might be under "More." Sometimes I also have to go from Cloud to Device and back again after synching to get it to show. There's a definite issue on Fires with things not showing up in the cloud.

Betsy


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for your reply, Betsy.  I contacted Amazon help via chat in the meantime and after I tapped sync, it eventually came through.  Took a while.  Think I'd better purchase apps from my kindle in future (as I usually do anyway).


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

Not really sure why the PBS app being on the 25 days of apps would be a big deal since it's always been free.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> Thanks for your reply, Betsy. I contacted Amazon help via chat in the meantime and after I tapped sync, it eventually came through. Took a while. Think I'd better purchase apps from my kindle in future (as I usually do anyway).


Sometimes happens even when I purchase from the Fire....there's definite weirdness. But synching usually cures it.

Betsy


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> FAOTD is Free App of the Day. If you to the Amazon App Store, there is a link to the 25 Days of apps...it's going to be a different one every day, apparently.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/mobile-apps/b/ref=topnav_storetab_mas?ie=UTF8&node=2350149011&tag=kbpst-20
> 
> Betsy


Thanks so much! As always, you're the best!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Today's is Dark Night Rising, normally $6.99, now $0.99



Btsy


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Apparently these 25 free days of apps are for the Fire HD's only. Hopefully someone will try to sideload to other android devices to see if they will work.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks to Tabatha for starting this thread!  I see this thread as one that I hope any of our members will update.  I happened to be up at 4:30 AM with nothing much else to do, but that won't always be the case...

Betsy


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

yey cheap apps! I see lots of time getting wasted very soon!


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I THINK this is the free FAOTH (Fire App Of The Day):


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, that's today's app in Amazon's 25 Days of Apps feature.  (Not to be confused with the Free App of the Day, FAOTD,  which we cover in a different thread.)

This is also a perma-free app, like the PBS video.  Not sure where Amazon is going with this, unless they got wind of our KBAADs and are trying to steal our thunder.  



Betsy


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Hmmmm, need a new name for this. How about 25DOA? DOA ... maybe not.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

For those who don't recognize the icon, that's _Pinterest_.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

HappyGuy said:


> Hmmmm, need a new name for this. How about 25DOA? DOA ... maybe not.


25DOFA? Either 25 *D*ays *O*f *F*ire *A*pps or 25 *D*ays *OF* *A*pps


25DofA?

Betsy


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

The 25DoFA for today:



This is where I go when I push the 25DoFA button at Amazon, but the item page says it costs $6.99 (aren't these supposed to be free?). 

Rated 4 stars, 31 of 44 are 4 or 5 stars. Says it works with Fire HD, but not with Galaxy 7 tab.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

HappyGuy said:


> The 25DoFA for today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had the impression they're not necessarily free, but possibly discounted. . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

As near as I can tell from the apps that have been part of the 25DoFA is that they are "featured."  A couple have been free, one was discounted.  This one seems to be neither.  

Betsy


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Hmmm ... maybe that's what the word DoFA means, "sometimes free but maybe discounted or not".  

Hey, if this catches on, Kindleboards could be credited with creating a new popular word.  "Hey dude, that book is really DoFA!"


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I love the PBS app on my Kindle Fire HD (7"). Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The DoFA today is the perma-free Fantasy Village:


560 reviews, over four star average.

One of those sim things...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Today's 25DoFA is the perma-free *The Sims Freeplay*



Well reviewed, 2001 reviews.

When you download (or at least when I downloaded), there's a warning ""The Sims FreePlay requires approximately 291 MB to download and to have a minimum of 664 MB of free space on your device or SD card to run."

Note that the App store seems to be hanging up for me on downloads to the HD8.9....

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Today's 25DoFA until 12AM PT...

Game of Life for $0.99



Betsy


----------

